# 6th Edition Orks



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

So there's a bunch of these popping up right now... but not one for my first love: Orks. So here it goes.

1) WAAAGH!: Giving everyone fleet is alright. But after seeing the rules for the new Ork Fliers I have a pretty good feeling the Online update will give each unit it's own WAAAGH! power. Sure a few units will still get fleet, but other things might get to fire the weapons twice, or maybe let the Weirdboy cast two powers, but only if it's the real WAAAGH! and not one made by another Weirdboy. This is purely speculation, but I'm fairly certain they will do something with it.

2) Stormboyz are going to become deadly scary, that goes double for ones lead by Boss Zagstruk. 2d6 Assault range with re-rolls makes his Swoop Attack worlds better as you don't have to DS so close and risk mishaps nearly as much as you did in 5th

3) The apparent removal of No Retreat! wounds will mean that the Boyz get stuck in longer!

4) Overwatch + Lootas. :biggrin:

5) With most power weapons being AP3, Meganobz are finally good! Take that Death Cult Assassins, Howling Banshees, Incubi, and everything else that doesn't have a Powerfist!

6) Big Choppas: I'm pretty sure Big Choppas will be made into "Power Mauls" if you haven't seen the latest rumors a Power Maul grants you +2 Strength, and is AP4

7) Kustom Force Field is taking a good hit to it's power, as it only grants a 5+ save to Vehicles now. 

Well that's all I have time to throw out there right now... feel free to add your own thoughts! and may the WAAAGH! be with you


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

KFFs will still be useful even if cover is now a 5+ save for both vehicles & troops.

pending what the hull points are for trucks & wagons then i think that "speed freaks" might go away for a little while until everyone gets the hang of how to counter vehicles again.


i think Green Tide will be the wagh of the day for the foreseeable future.


----------



## XC18 (Feb 29, 2012)

I still don't know if these are still rumors or not but :

- I also heard stormboys got a free attack at ini10 when assaulting.

- shootas in BW : can move 12" and snapshot ( BS1 <> BS2, no big difference)

- Rage = +2 Attack. welcome back Doc.

- Flyer are really hard to hit - make the dakkajet and the Blistza bommer even more tasty.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

With shooting able to pick out individuals I doubt many will rely on the old huge units of boyz with PK nob... but on the other hand shoota boyz and burnas just got immense: they fire off huge amounts of damage in their turn and if you do try to charge them you're still getting shacked around... nasty.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

hmmm I may have to break out my burna boyz and burna mek.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i just got a stompa does 6th gonna affect apoc like 5th did ? 

u no how it was apoc then apoc reload
is there gonna be an apocalypse reload reload?


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Da Joka said:


> So there's a bunch of these popping up right now... but not one for my first love: Orks. So here it goes.
> 
> 1) WAAAGH!: Giving everyone fleet is alright. But after seeing the rules for the new Ork Fliers I have a pretty good feeling the Online update will give each unit it's own WAAAGH! power. Sure a few units will still get fleet, but other things might get to fire the weapons twice, or maybe let the Weirdboy cast two powers, but only if it's the real WAAAGH! and not one made by another Weirdboy. This is purely speculation, but I'm fairly certain they will do something with it.


Perhaps in a new codex at some point, but I wouldn't expect a lot of new stuff from the edition update.


One major thing for orks is trukk mobs. They'll be decent platforms for running around with shootas and last minute objective grabs, but fairly poor for delivering assaults. Overwatch can hamstring trukk mobs before the fight really starts, and the loss of the init bonus from Furious Charge means attacking after everyone. Close combat seems to be something that only big mobs are good at now (or Meganobs).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Voss said:


> One major thing for orks is trukk mobs. They'll be decent platforms for running around with shootas and last minute objective grabs, but fairly poor for delivering assaults. Overwatch can hamstring trukk mobs before the fight really starts, and the loss of the init bonus from Furious Charge means attacking after everyone. Close combat seems to be something that only big mobs are good at now (or Meganobs).


I don't think that Overwatch is actually going to make a massive difference - 9 Space Marines rapid-firing at a squad of Orks kills 1.5 with their Overwatch, on average. Sure, you lost I3 on the charge, but what did that honestly help you with? Any real assault unit you attack is either I4 because it's Marines, Dark Eldar or Eldar, or I1 from Hammers/Fists. The only thing it really helped against was Lychguard, because normal Necrons will do only one or two casualties from their attacks anyway unless they have a big squad of >10.

@Techpr1est: Reloaded wasn't an update for 5th, they made a couple of changes on the GW website instead. Reload was just some more datasheets and racial assets. No doubt a new article will be created for Planetstrike, Apocalypse and MAYBE Cities of Death (although GW may have forgotten that it exists).

Midnight


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

I for one wonder how the battle wagon will hold up with hull points. I aint worried about my boys, I have plenty of boys, but I think I may need to build alot more shootas for this ed. I wonder how the burna will be changed to account for its power weapon option. I hope it gives you AP2, but that seems like alot of wishful thinking on my part. 

I also hope that the weird boy gets some now powers as well.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Obinhi said:


> I also hope that the weird boy gets some now powers as well.


 
as do i:victory:


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I fear that my Kan Wall is a bit nerfed, but it should still be okay, even if they got better shoota boyz still ain't gonna outshoot those annoying IG and Tau my friends play.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Da Joka said:


> So there's a bunch of these popping up right now... but not one for my first love: Orks. So here it goes.
> 
> 1) WAAAGH!: Giving everyone fleet is alright. But after seeing the rules for the new Ork Fliers I have a pretty good feeling the Online update will give each unit it's own WAAAGH! power. Sure a few units will still get fleet, but other things might get to fire the weapons twice, or maybe let the Weirdboy cast two powers, but only if it's the real WAAAGH! and not one made by another Weirdboy. This is purely speculation, but I'm fairly certain they will do something with it.
> 
> ...


All of this is great news if true, especially the Stormboyz as they have been much maligned in recent years.



Fallen said:


> KFFs will still be useful even if cover is now a 5+ save for both vehicles & troops.
> 
> pending what the hull points are for trucks & wagons then i think that "speed freaks" might go away for a little while until everyone gets the hang of how to counter vehicles again.
> 
> ...


It'd be great if Green Tide was felt to be viable again, though for cover saves I'd say Bikers are going to be the first choice with trukks or battlewagons running behind them. Unless of course their cover save gets nerfed in an FAQ.



Obinhi said:


> I also hope that the weird boy gets some now powers as well.


Sadly I don't think this is going to be the case, at least not according to the article on psychic powers in the latest White Dwarf.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Fallen said:


> i think Green Tide will be the *wagh* of the day for the foreseeable future.


Come on man. Everyone knows WAAAGH is always at least 3 "a"s and is always capitalized.

In seriousness, hopefully the Big Choppas and other CC weapons get some good AP values. I'd hate to see Greenskinz get nerfed to nothingness.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

So now that I have my hands on the BRB and have seen the new FAQs here's what I think... 



Da Joka said:


> S1) WAAAGH!: Giving everyone fleet is alright. But after seeing the rules for the new Ork Fliers I have a pretty good feeling the Online update will give each unit it's own WAAAGH! power. Sure a few units will still get fleet, but other things might get to fire the weapons twice, or maybe let the Weirdboy cast two powers, but only if it's the real WAAAGH! and not one made by another Weirdboy. This is purely speculation, but I'm fairly certain they will do something with it. nothing new, speculation 100% wrong, sorry if I got any hopes up
> 
> 2) Stormboyz are going to become deadly scary, that goes double for ones lead by Boss Zagstruk. 2d6 Assault range with re-rolls makes his Swoop Attack worlds better as you don't have to DS so close and risk mishaps nearly as much as you did in 5th When you DS in you count as using you Jump pack so you don't get to re-roll the charge. Otherwise Stormboyz are looking pretty good.
> 
> ...


8) Furious Charge nerf hurts the whole Codex Pretty bad.

9) Mek Tool's Can repair Hull Points and can't inflict 'Crew Shaken' on it's self. Might actually want to take 12 Burnaboyz with 3 Meks. To keep a Battlewagon going.

10) Weirdboy's Zapp is pretty damn good at taking out Fliers. You don't need to roll to hit... and it's S10 AP2 with Melta, just need to be lucky enough roll to get the power.

There are a few more things I can think of, but overall I think 6th hurts Ork's pretty hard if you want to play them the way they are supposed to be played, a Horde Assault army. Shooty Orks are still pretty sweet. The major thing that disappoints me is that they didn't release the Flier rules with the FAQs, and you can't buy the WD anymore


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Kommandos might also be more viable now as well, especially with outflank and 2x burnas. But I'll be busy playing with megnobz and stormboyz/dakkajets.


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

Per the faq Tankbusters aren't *as* bad as they use to be: if a vehicle is out of range/los then you now have full control. A wagon with these might be ok now.

I'm sad about deffkoptors getting nerfed via the changes to the scout rule, no more T1 assault, so their usefulness as a shock/distraction unit is in doubt. 

And i wonder if overwatch will have us using shootas over choopas(for all list not just mech vrs foot), there has always been that discussion of choppas vrs. shootas and while statistically that exta attack from the choppa/slugga will still do more wounds than two shoota shots at bs1, there is something about killing one of two models(for the whole ork mob) and preventing them from doing any wounds in the first place.


----------

